# Der beste elektronische Bissanzeiger ;



## Anglas (20. Oktober 2008)

Moin Leute

Wollt mal fragen welche Bissanzeiger ihr nutzt.

Ich habe einen von Skorpion , nach 1. Mon. kaputt

frage.

Kennt jemand von euch einen Bissanzeiger der

•Wasserdicht ist
•Lange hält und Batterie hat
•Stabil ist
•Einfach aufgebaut
•Normaler Preis
•Gute Qualität|rolleyes


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der beste elektronische Bissanzeiger ;*

Man bekommt nicht mehr als man gezahlt hat  Skorpion ist eben ein Low Budget Bisanzeiger.

Habe mir Nash Hooligun Bisanzeiger vor 1,5 Jahren angeschafft und die haben mich ~45€ gekostet (2 Stk) haben ettliche Regengüsse überlebt, hat aber emin Lidl Teil für 12 € inkl Stange aber auch und der piepst immer noch.


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der beste elektronische Bissanzeiger ;*

Also, ich hab die _*the Beast*_ von Exori, glaube ich.

Hab die schon 5 Jahre und bin top zufrieden damit!
Die haben Batterien und sind absolut wasserdicht.
Kosten glaube um die 25Euro mittlerweile...


----------



## Anglas (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der beste elektronische Bissanzeiger ;*

die kosten meines erachtens 50.00 euro einzeln


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der beste elektronische Bissanzeiger ;*



Anglas schrieb:


> die kosten meines erachtens 50.00 euro einzeln



Tun die von Dir genannten Balzers auch... wen Du die aktuellen Serien meinst.

Ich habe für Balzer gestimmt weil sonst nichts anderes in der Auswahl war.

Es werden sicher noch andere Vorschläge gemacht.

Fox
Delkim
Carp Sounder
usw etc PP


----------



## trixi-v-h (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der beste elektronische Bissanzeiger ;*

Was ist für dich ein normaler Preis? Könntest du es etwas präzisieren?


----------



## zrako (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der beste elektronische Bissanzeiger ;*



Anglas schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> 
> Wollt mal fragen welche Bissanzeiger ihr nutzt.
> 
> ...


 

carpsounder!!!!
und dazu bekommst du nen tollen service(schnell,kollanz)

deine antwortmöglichen lassen zu wünschen übrig, denn von den genannten marken würde ich keine empfehlen (zumin. was bissanzeiger betrifft)
hier fehlen definitiv carpsounder , fox delkim,anaconda,..........


----------



## Karpfencrack (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der beste elektronische Bissanzeiger ;*

wenn man jetzt ganz neutral auf die sache zugeht sind wahrscheinlich delkim u. carpsounder ganz vorne, wobei ich glaube das delkim sogar einen tick besser ist als carpsounder


----------



## Anglas (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der beste elektronische Bissanzeiger ;*

Also welcher ist jetzt am besten?
Also vom Preis gehe ich bis 30 Euro pro Bissanzeiger.|uhoh:







•Wie kann ich meine Umfrage erweitern?


----------



## Micha:R (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der beste elektronische Bissanzeiger ;*

ich  hab nen  bißanzeiger von askon die sind auch  wasserdichte und   kosten nicht die  welle   bekommt man auch  so um die 30  eus  bei askari


----------



## Basti94 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der beste elektronische Bissanzeiger ;*

Balzer Galaxy XP
Super Teil  für 10,00 zu bekommen
aber ich weis nicht ob der regen abstehen kann???


----------



## Panafax1 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der beste elektronische Bissanzeiger ;*

Hallo ich hab die Balzer Galaxy als funk set hab sie einmal geangelt und nun liegen sie rum das problem ist mit meinem sohn hab ich die reichweite getestet ohne schilf oder sonst was hab ich sie auf knapp 150m bekommen also die strasse rauf und mein sohn hat die hand runtergenommen als der empfänger kein ton mehr machte prima dachte ich super entfernung dann hab ich noch einen 4. dazu bestellt weil meine frau auch angelt so das wir auch mal schön schlafen können beim angeln als wir dann am wasser waren war das schilf höchsten einen halben meter hoch also wieder das gleiche spiel ich los meine frau hatte den empfänger ich muss auch dazu sagen es war windig an dem tag als ich 5m vom wagen wag war machte das ding keinen pip mehr ich war total entäuscht hab sie dann meinem händler wieder gebracht und der hat das geld verrechnet und ich hab nun die fox EOS R bestellt ich hoffe mal die sind ein wenig besser


----------



## utzel (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der beste elektronische Bissanzeiger ;*



Anglas schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch einen Bissanzeiger der
> 
> •Wasserdicht ist
> •Lange hält und Batterie hat
> ...


 
Ja, Fox Micron SX Digital. Der erfüllt alle deine Kriterien, ausser evt. beim Preis.
Nach diversen billig Dingern bin ich mit denen sehr zufrieden und die Batterie hält wirklich lang.


----------



## Ixe (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der beste elektronische Bissanzeiger ;*

Ich hatte auch mal das askon extreme kit. War eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Die haben bei mir fast. 2 überlebt. Aber als sie das zweite mal abgesoffen sind war einer defekt. ( überraschung ;-) ). Hab sie dann aber eingeschickt ( bei Hermes übrigens kostenlos zu askari) und hatte dann 2 Wochen später ein neues extreme kit. Also ich war echt zufrieden mit denen. Hab jetzt die att v2 und will nie wieder was anderes :-D ,


----------

